# Hi i need to loose at least 3 stone.



## Dolphin5star (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi to all,

I need to loose at least 3 stone any Great Ideas on here to follow and so I can continue to loose every week.
Iam type 2 n on Victoza daily injections. 
I go swimming n tried the gym but don't like the gym as too intense for me but I love swimming and walking when my back allows.

Dolphin5star.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2016)

Walking & swimming are both good. Going up & down stairs when shopping (not lift, escalators)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2016)

Dolphin5star said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I need to loose at least 3 stone any Great Ideas on here to follow and so I can continue to loose every week.
> Iam type 2 n on Victoza daily injections.
> ...


Good luck, sounds like you have made an excellent start  Try not to concentrate too much on the actual weight, all this exercise will be great at improving your insulin sensitivity and fitness, and bear in mind that muscle is denser than fat so don't be too concerned it the weight doesn't appear to be going down as fast as you would like.  Hope your back holds up!


----------



## Dolphin5star (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks to all.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 22, 2016)

Dolphin5star said:


> Thanks to all.


No problem. Let us know how you are doing


----------



## HelenHanfe (Feb 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good luck, sounds like you have made an excellent start  Try not to concentrate too much on the actual weight, all this exercise will be great at improving your insulin sensitivity and fitness, and bear in mind that muscle is denser than fat so don't be too concerned it the weight doesn't appear to be going down as fast as you would like.  Hope your back holds up!



Hi Northerner. Back again, after being away for a while....  Regarding your comment above, muscle being denser than fat....  I've been out walking and amazingly, even jogging !!  Been a revelation for me...  It's making such a difference to my BS readings, can't quite believe it....and I enjoy doing it...   Today, a personal best....registered a 4.4 (from numbers, at diagnosis, in the 20's..).  Very chuffed...  But I'm going out nearly every day and doing 2 / 3 miles....and the weight isn't shifting as much as I thought it would....   I'm sure when I weigh in tomorrow, I'll have lost something....but I'm back with the dietician this week, first time for a couple of months and with all the extra exercise, I thought I would be much further ahead....??


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

HelenHanfe said:


> Hi Northerner. Back again, after being away for a while....  Regarding your comment above, muscle being denser than fat....  I've been out walking and amazingly, even jogging !!  Been a revelation for me...  It's making such a difference to my BS readings, can't quite believe it....and I enjoy doing it...   Today, a personal best....registered a 4.4 (from numbers, at diagnosis, in the 20's..).  Very chuffed...  But I'm going out nearly every day and doing 2 / 3 miles....and the weight isn't shifting as much as I thought it would....   I'm sure when I weigh in tomorrow, I'll have lost something....but I'm back with the dietician this week, first time for a couple of months and with all the extra exercise, I thought I would be much further ahead....??


Hi Helen! Well done you!  It's annoying that the weight isn't dropping off, despite the brilliant efforts you are making with the exercise. I'm in a similar position - gave up alcohol 5 weeks ago, been exercising every day and I haven't lost even an ounce!   But I'm sure I'm much healthier for it all and there are many other advantages - blood glucose levels, blood pressure, sleeping better - so I'm seeing all those as a big success and entirely down to my efforts. I think you should too!  Let us know if the dietician can provide any insights


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2016)

Pleased that you got into running etc .It does make you feel better being out in the fresh air


----------



## HelenHanfe (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Northener. Good luck with staying off the alcohol....   I'll keep at it, as I've discovered I enjoy it, much more than I thought...maybe when I go for my bloods / annual review, the effort will show up then, rather than in dramatic weight loss....     Slimming class tomorrow, dietician day after....might be surprised when I get on the scales, but I doubt it.. !!   

Thanks Hobie - had no idea I would enjoy it so much...  I go out early and enjoy the peace and quiet so much and jog that little bit more than I did the day before....   First thing, really clears my head - and it really has made a dramatic difference to my readings.... !


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

HelenHanfe said:


> Thanks Northener. Good luck with staying off the alcohol....   I'll keep at it, as I've discovered I enjoy it, much more than I thought...maybe when I go for my bloods / annual review, the effort will show up then, rather than in dramatic weight loss....     Slimming class tomorrow, dietician day after....might be surprised when I get on the scales, but I doubt it.. !!
> 
> Thanks Hobie - had no idea I would enjoy it so much...  I go out early and enjoy the peace and quiet so much and jog that little bit more than I did the day before....   First thing, really clears my head - and it really has made a dramatic difference to my readings.... !


This is what I have always enjoyed about running, especially early in the day, as it wakes you up and gets you ready for the day  And of course you get all those lovely endorphins that our brains love!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2016)

HelenHanfe said:


> Thanks Northener. Good luck with staying off the alcohol....   I'll keep at it, as I've discovered I enjoy it, much more than I thought...maybe when I go for my bloods / annual review, the effort will show up then, rather than in dramatic weight loss....     Slimming class tomorrow, dietician day after....might be surprised when I get on the scales, but I doubt it.. !!
> 
> Thanks Hobie - had no idea I would enjoy it so much...  I go out early and enjoy the peace and quiet so much and jog that little bit more than I did the day before....   First thing, really clears my head - and it really has made a dramatic difference to my readings.... !


Keep going Helen. Summer is coming & it will get better also


----------

